
Keylogger Found in Audio Driver of HP Laptops - amenghra
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/keylogger-found-in-audio-driver-of-hp-laptops/?
======
greenyoda
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314795)

------
hbcondo714
I missed the 'main discussion' post so I'm glad to see this one. I purchased a
HP laptop[1] a few months ago and sure enough the files mentioned in the
article exist on my system. I followed the steps outlined and looking at the
log file, I do not see any sensitive info, function keys are working and the
log file didn't come back. I did get a prompt to run the HP recovery manager
app but I declined.

[1] [https://www.costco.com/HP-
ENVY-x360-13-y013cl-13t-Touchscree...](https://www.costco.com/HP-
ENVY-x360-13-y013cl-13t-Touchscreen-2-in-1-Laptop---Intel-Core-i7---
QHD%2b-.product.100317294.html)

------
itsmemattchung
My guess is that the the developer's main intention was for the driver to
react keystrokes , rather than malice. But they definitely should've avoided
writing all the keystrokes to a log file located under the user's home
directory.

